# Pregnancy Worry



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I hope I'm putting this in the right place, but I'm a bit worried about two of my mice.

I know they are both pregnant, I can see the baby bump, and can feel the babies when I carefully pet their tummies. My worry is that today's the 25 day since they have been with the male. From what I have seen from my one girl she usually gives birth around 22 days, the other one I'm unsure, this is her first litter. Is 25 days to long, or am I just being a paranoid parent?

Has anyone had a mouse go longer than 25 days being pregnant?


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I had one which managed 28 days.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

That makes me feel better, thanks!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

The male may not have impregnanted them on the first few days. You could have a regular 21 day pregnancy with a 4-day mating delay.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> The male may not have impregnanted them on the first few days. You could have a regular 21 day pregnancy with a 4-day mating delay.


The last day they where with the male was the 17 of December, thats the day I took them away from him. Can there still be a delay?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

You're positive she is pregnant and not just fat? The baby bumps, do they move when you palpate her? Were they nursing a litter during this pregnancy?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> You're positive she is pregnant and not just fat? The baby bumps, do they move when you palpate her? Were they nursing a litter during this pregnancy?


Yes I'm positive they are both pregnant. When they sit very still, I can see the little babies move in them, and no. The one female had a break between litters, and as I said before, the other one is a first time mom.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Are they in with other mice? I didn't think my doe (the one who went the full four weeks) was pregnant, so she was in a large cage with other females. When I spotted the babies moving, I transferred her to one of my smaller nesting boxes. It still took her three days to settle down and produce the litter - three huge (and I do mean huge) pinkies and a runt.
If the pregnancies go on for more than 28 days, a visit to the vet might be wise.


----------



## ekimsivad (Sep 20, 2011)

In my experience the mouse gestation period is not a science. Most books will tell you to work on the basis of 21 days but I tend to expect them more around 23 days. Can you be absolutely sure about the date of conception? Just because you put a doe in with a buck on a particular date doesn't mean they did the deed that same day, some bucks are not as highly sexed as others and get round to it eventually 

Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

She's not basing the date on the first day with a buck. She's basing it on the last day the doe saw a buck. Have the two obviously pregnant does been separated from other mice since then? If not, one of your non-pregnant does may not be as female as she appears.

That said, I've also had a doe who waited well over 21 days. After a while I just gave up counting and figured she'd let them go when she was ready.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Laigaie said:


> She's not basing the date on the first day with a buck. She's basing it on the last day the doe saw a buck. Have the two obviously pregnant does been separated from other mice since then? If not, one of your non-pregnant does may not be as female as she appears.
> 
> That said, I've also had a doe who waited well over 21 days. After a while I just gave up counting and figured she'd let them go when she was ready.


Its just them. I do not own any other mice at this moment in time, I'm starting up again after a few years of break to family issues. The male belongs to a friend of mine, since I cant stand the smell of male urine.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I took them both into the vet today, the one female, perfectly healthy, but the vet thinks she miss carried and re absorbed the babies. Shes nice and healthy and he says she should be ready to breed again in a few weeks.

The other one.. I had to have her euthanized. Turns out she was never pregnant. The weight gain that mimicked pregnancy, and even the little lumps I felt where health issues. She had a tumor in her tummy that would eventually kill her, and she was missing a genetic code that made her think that she was always hungry. Thus the weight gain like a normal pregnancy, and the look of it as well. Vet says there was nothing I could have done about it at all.


----------

